

How the Internet works. Infographic. - Uncle_Sam
http://www.onlineschools.org/blog/how-the-internet-works/internet_infographic.jpg

======
jamesbritt
Nice, but part 5 omits an important concept: Your data are broken up into
packets which are routed in such a way as to ensure reliable delivery should
one or another part of the network be unavailable. These packets can be
reassembled into a cogent whole when needed because they contain information
about their data. This same information can be used by the systems
transporting and relaying your packets to treat them in special ways; all
packet should be treated the same, but that's not guaranteed. [INSERT
ADDITIONAL AGITPROP CONTENT HERE]

